# What's growing



## urbanoutlaw (Nov 19, 2012)

Not sure this answers your questions, but this is what I have going. Almost everything except the thyme and chamomile is dormant for me on the East Coast:

Plants overwintering inside:
Echinacea
Hibiscus
Hostas
Hyacinth
Iris
Lemon balm
Peppermint
Roman Chamomile
Rosemary (not doing well)
Salvia (not sure which species)
Thai basil
Thyme
Weeping cherry

Seeds started inside:
Calendula
Chamomile
Cosmos
Echinacea
Tomatos (Italian and American heirlooms)
Jalapeno

I'm waiting on the veggies


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

beepro said:


> Hi, All! I was wondering what are you growing now for your bees before the real Spring time kicks in just to give them an early start.
> Anybody potting any flowers, veggies, and herbs yet? Or how about something that winter over and still growing in your backyard or area?


Well,we are not growing anything ourselves, but we are letting things grow in our yard. When patches of henbit/deadnettle or some other early blooming weeds "take over" an area, we just let them grow. For us, some of the best early plants are trees like the red maple. 

We have a giant red maple in our yard. One late Feb. day, before I was a beekeeper, I was in the yard. This tree was COVERED in bees. From top to bottom and this tree is well over 80' tall and 40' wide. You could hear them from over 60' away, easy. I was hooked.


Shane


----------

